# crickets vs locusts



## tawariel (Mar 7, 2013)

I've had my crestie just over a week and he's not eating. The guy at the shop where I bought him says to put about 20 crickets in his viv at night and let him get on with it. I don't like the idea of feeding him crickets because I've heard that they could bite him. I would prefer to feed him hoppers but the guy at the shop says they aren't the right food for a crestie, because they aren't awake at the same time. What do you guys here think?


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

you should be feeding mainly a crested gecko diet either repashy or clark's
i myself use clark's i feed crickets once a week these i place in a spare cricket tub and place that in the viv that way the crickets are in one area i do for a treat feed them locusts they do find them however one of mine seems not to find them for a day or so


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

You can feed your crested gecko all kinds of live foods on top of the CGD. There's no reason whatsoever that you can't use Locusts, crickets, mealworms, etc. 

Just make sure you're gut loading and dusting.


----------



## tawariel (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks, awh, I really appreciate the help.I'm just worried about him. I've never had a crestie before. I do feed him Repashy but he won't eat it unless I put some on his nose, then he licks it off. I hope it's because he's still settling in.


----------



## tawariel (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Jesterone,thanks for the advice, much appreciated. He doesn't seem interested in crickets or locusts. I do give him Repashy but he only eats it if I feed him. Is there any live food that's better than the others? I have only had him a week so I guess he could be still settling in.


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

tawariel said:


> Hi Jesterone,thanks for the advice, much appreciated. He doesn't seem interested in crickets or locusts. I do give him Repashy but he only eats it if I feed him. Is there any live food that's better than the others? I have only had him a week so I guess he could be still settling in.


Still a lot of time for him to settle. To be honest, he probably is eating the CGD, but it's really hard to notice that any of it's been eaten. I've known some crested geckos to not like the CGD fresh and eat more once it's been in there a day.

As for livefood, it's not uncommon for them to not be too interested in some types, you'll just have to work out which is best. Personally I think it's very important to offer animal protein on top of the CGD. But they can live on CGD alone.


----------



## tawariel (Mar 7, 2013)

Jesterone, I agree about the animal protein, I'm going to pick up some size 2 locusts today, maybe he'll eat them. As far as the CGD goes, I understand what you mean about not being able to see if he's eating any. I'll just go on putting it in his viv and hope for the best.
Thanks for all the advice, I do appreciate it.


----------



## PinklySmooth (Mar 25, 2013)

My 2 cresties, and my partners crestie both munch up crickets well, but refuse to eat locusts. Remember if just differs depending on the gecko


----------



## tawariel (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi PinklySmooth, I think my crestie must be eating CGD cos he's pooing. How long do you leave the crickets in the viv? I'm a bit worried in case my crestie gets bitten by them.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

If there is CGD in the viv then the crickets are most likely to eat that rather than your crestie. If he is pooing then he's eating so that's great. With most reps it is a case of getting to know them and their likes. I don't keep cresties but my day geckos prefer their powdered diet at least 1-2 days old.


----------



## PinklySmooth (Mar 25, 2013)

Personally i drop 3-5 locusts in their tank and leave them overnight, as long as there's cgd in the tank they eat that. 90% of the time they stay on the floor, so they don't pester the cresties that much


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

Dubia roaches are safer as they dont bite , really shocked you were told to chuck in 20 crickets:devil: i have seen the damage cricket bites have done, not nice at all


----------

